# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Using VB6 Debug - Where To Find It and Other Basics

## MartinLiss

The debugging module of the VB 6 IDE can be accessed by way of the Debug menu item. That menu item can normally be found in the IDE's main menu line as shown in this picture.



There is also a companion Debug Toolbar that looks like the following and that toolbar will be the focus of this tutorial:



If you can't find that toolbar then you can add it to the menus by pulling down the View menu item, clicking Toolbars, and checking Debug.

*Components of the Debug Toolbar*
They are (in order)
Start/Continue (toggle)BreakEndToggle BreakpointStep IntoStep OverStep OutLocals WindowImmediate WindowWatch WindowQuick WatchCall Stack
Use the navigation links below to continue with this tutorial. 

*< Prev Next >*

----------

